

How do you measure motivation of your startup team? - ruigouveia

[maybe to many question marks here... but I&#x27;ve been dealing with this questions for some time]<p>I believe my team is happy and motivated. But:
- Can I prove it? 
- Can I improve it? 
- Can I measure this improvement?<p>in a realistic and easy way?
======
draaglom
There are only two ways I know of.

One is just having social skills. You should be able to tell when someone
isn't happy; you should notice when someone doesn't fully engage in a debate
in which they should; and when they don't meet your eye about something.

The other way is to look at the details of how they behave. This is how I
notice when I myself am not motivated about something. I notice that sometimes
I still "feel" motivated and cheerful, but I start turning up a little late.
And there's always a good reason for it -- but looking at the pattern from the
outside, there's a hint something is wrong.

------
gkhachatur
You have to look into the eyes:))) Eyes are not lying. Plus everyone wants
more... so you can't make them happy anyway.

